# LGB Genesis



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I know LGB's American line has been al over the place scale wise but does anyone know if the Genesis loco is 1/29? And how accurate to scale is it?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think its 1/26th scale but if you keep it with the amfleet cars it looks great to me. i have 2 of them and 14 amfleet cars and every time i look at them i get a chubby!!!!!!!!







sorry friday night i get a little to much grey goose vodka and well!!!!!








Nick


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Grey goose? I'm outta everything so White Zif for me tonight. I was just wondering because it does look nice (the LGB, LOL). Now I gotta install my first QSI/G wire rig in a GP40. Tomorrow though when I am not guaranteed to screw it up! 

Nate


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Truthman on 01/02/2009 8:14 PM
Grey goose? I'm outta everything so White Zif for me tonight. I was just wondering because it does look nice (the LGB, LOL). Now I gotta install my first QSI/G wire rig in a GP40. Tomorrow though when I am not guaranteed to screw it up! 

Nate





Nate,
gp 40 is a very easy install of QSI just remember when you have the long hood off black tape all inside openings as it will give you better sound........
Nick


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Its 1/29 more or less. 

GR review - http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=a&id=229 

and if you're brave read this thread - http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=7611 

-Brian


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The LGB Genesis looks fine when running with other 1/29th scale trains. If you are looking for a modern passenger diesel it's pretty much the only game in town.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had folks run it here and personally I think its too tall unless run with its own cars. I have the measurements of the 1:1 loco that an engineer of that loco gave me because I was thinking of working on it and lowing it. But then the motor blocks would have to be changed and weight added to give it more tractive power. 
I'd buy a used or damaged one at a good price just to work on it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those genesis locos are tall. They're nearly the height of the double-high coaches.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Tom, you want to play that way.








heres a 1:1 photo i found way back.









This photo I think came from Stan the man for me. 
I really was looking into it and wondering.
Keep in mind I lowered my D9s about 1/8 to 3/16 of an inch

I wanted to take their model and thin down the chassie or raise the trucks up . 
But I don't want to do that on a new one.


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Genesis looks fine. I look at those large scale trains in the above photo sitting on the incredibly oversized track in the goof scale of 1:29 - so to me - it's a moot point.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree spod, if LGB would have made their track to American 1:29th in the first place we would not have these chats. 

wink wink


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/03/2009 9:36 PM
I agree spod, if LGB would have made their track to American 1:29th in the first place we would not have these chats. 

wink wink


If the folk that gave us 1:29 had been able to do simple math there would be a whole lot less discussion!!!


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marklin is the one that came out with #1 Gauge 45mm track way back in what??...the late 1800's??


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. I always THOUGHT they looked tall.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

1800? 
Chuck ,woow you are older than I thought...


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Possibly the makers of 1:29 modern US trains picked that scale so they would not look too small compared to the LGB 1:22.5 equipment when running together? They did not want the customers to think they were buying smaller trains than LGB was supplying. Just a thought. 

Big John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good enough o me. Later RJD


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

You're right Big John, that's what is claimed to be the reason for 1:29. Aristocraft claims to have invented 1:29


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

They did not claim to invent it... The reasons was the woow factor over 1:32 and the 1:87th plans was esaier to up size.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I own 3. I like them. In the real world nothing is perfect, nothing is ever the exact size on the plans(at least not when I build it). 1/4 or a 3/8 inch more in height is not noticable to the adverage human eye from any distance beyond 6 feet which is where you would stand to take in the whole train. the details are nice, they are plug and play for DCC and have room for a 3" speaker if using QSI or some other sound board.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

At times like these postings , I remember the quotes of someone who said something to the effect of .........................there is not really fuel oil in the tanks , there is no air pressure for the brakes , and there isn't a diesel engine in them really , and so on and on . 
They are something that moves and looks kinda like what we see on the real railroads , and we enjoy operating these look-likes .


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have one Genesis and 3 amtrak lgb cars and a materials handling car- 
run it with a LGB PRR smoothside observation and LGB F7B - 

impressive to watch, magnificent and fun-really long great, lighting -smooooooth and powerful 

one of the coolest products LGB has produced and a bargain IMHO -scale or not


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

My buddy Dan has the set and I LOVE it! At 1st I did not like the PhaseV but now it's my favorite and most prototypical. 

I was hoping it would be my next Train purchase but I either need a new job or to sell some old Mopar Musclecar parts......


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, maybe they did not claim per say to invent but they were the first to introduce 129


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an email from TrainWorld that they are having a closeout on the Phase 4 and 5 for $250. 

-Brian


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 2 Genny (Phase V, NH). 3 passengers cares (i-NH), MHC and aristo Amtrak Roadrailers. They look great running together.
LAO


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

New Haven!!!!!!!!!!!!wow


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 01/08/2009 6:58 PM
New Haven!!!!!!!!!!!!wow




Can you say CHA CHING i think they cost a g note... boy it must be nice to have $








Nick


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

There was a New Haven Gensis on Ebay recently. The seller said it was a repaint by LGBoA it was new and sold for $325


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

that was a steal-non sound was 700 sound was a grand-


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/04/2009 12:14 PM
1800? 
Chuck ,woow you are older than I thought...


Marty, Do you actually read GR or do you just look at the pic's


----------

